# Fuse Problems



## garowe (May 10, 2010)

I have a 1992 Nissan Maxima, it was running great until I messed with the fuses trying to get the clock to work. Now the clock will come on and go off while going down the road and the power of the engine will increase and decrease while driving, not at the same time the clock works and not works. I think the master switch is blown because nothing will work if it is not running. Would this have anythig to do with the way it is running? Before I messed with the fuses the automatic seat belts would work with the switch off now it has to be on. The main problem I'm worried about is the way it is running. Runs great with lots of power at time and then the power will decrease and then increase again while driving.


----------

